
New lawsuit against “revenge porn” site also targets GoDaddy - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/new-lawsuit-against-revenge-porn-site-also-targets-godaddy/
======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092097>

